

Tell HN: Happy Thanksgiving - terpua

It's 1am here in the Philippines and want to wish fellow HN'ers and the community a Happy Thanksgiving!<p>Take a break, spend time with family and friends. Eat and get recharged. Hope you have a good one.
======
Scott_MacGregor
Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy the turkey!

